# [SOLVED]Mapowanie LPT

## icemanPL

Witam, mam drukarkę pod Windowsem , udostępnioną w sieci lokalnej jako HPDj , czy można ją zamapować pod Gentoo pod port ?

Pod okienkami , korzysta się z komendy 

```
net use lpt2 \\192.168.0.5\HPDj
```

Jak coś podobnego zrobić pod Gentoo ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal cupa, dodaj drukarke 'sieciowa', wpisz "http://192.168.0.5/HPDj" i tyle.

----------

## icemanPL

Niezbyt to działa drukarka nie ma sterowników , w okienkach drukowanie to komenda copy plik.txt lpt1 , ogólnie drukowanie to przesłanie pliku do drukarki , czy nie ma możliwości jakoś kopiować na ten udział sieciowy ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Napisz dokladnie o co Ci chodzi bo ni cholery nie jestem wstanie zrozumiec o czym Ty mowisz i o jakim okienku drukowania.

----------

## dziadu

Slash, nie "okienka drukowania" ale "w okienkach drukowanie" (czyt. w Windows ...).

@iceman, nie mam LPT wiec nie moge tego sprawdzic, ale czy probowales przede wszystkim skorzystac z tego poradnika?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/printing-howto.xml

----------

## icemanPL

Tak, ale niestety z zerowym efektem , podobno można to zrobić używając komendy mknod tworząc jakieś urządzenie znakowe i potem mount z opcja cifs , to drukarka przemysłowa , która pracuje pod dosem , nie ma sterów do niej żadnych a gada w języku ZPL ( Zebra). Pod Windowsem ( w sumie dosem -> cmd ) działa idealnie , mapowanie komenda net use działa też , tylko kompki z gentoo nie potrafią się jakoś dogadać z tą udostępnioną w sieci drukarką . Czu cups może działać jako prosty transport pliku na przydział sieciowy ? Gdzie dokładnie dopisać tą drukarke może coś źle robię .

----------

## dziadu

Znalazlem cos takiego, nie wiem czy pomoze: http://jnocook.net/geek/printing.htm

No i jeszcze gdzies takie cos wygrzebalem: http://tinyurl.com/yaoycto

----------

## icemanPL

Rozwiązanie , pod konsolą 

```
lpadmin -p Nazwadrukarki -E -v smb://nazwakompa/nazwa_udzialu
```

a drukujemy

```
lpr -P Nazwadrukarki plik
```

Przykład

```
lpadmin -p ZebraZ4M -E -v smb://192.168.0.24/ZebraZ4M
```

drukowanie 

```
lpr -P ZebraZ4M test.txt
```

----------

